

Hypersonic Successor to SR-71 Blackbird Spy Plane Unveiled - will_brown
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/11/lockheed-martin-sr-72/

======
ctdonath
Reality check: _The SR-72 could enter service by 2030._

